# TV Mount onto Brick Fireplace- Brick Integrity?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

use could use epoxy, rods, and screen tubes long enough to get you into the block. are you sure the void isn't the fireplace flue? Take a look at some ceiling mount options


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Any concerns about heat from fireplace damaging Tv or related cables? How will you plug it into an outlet? Perhaps another location might work for these issues and your structural concerns?


----------



## ironwoker (Mar 1, 2011)

I,m sure the brick will hold. if you use a hammerdrill to drill your anchors and the bick dosent move from the hammering action the morter is sound and they will support alot of wieght spread out evenly.


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

Assuming this is brick and not a veneer, you will have no problem anchoring into brick or mortar joints and still keep structural integrity. I just did an install on cultured stone where the stones are not smooth. I used large concrete anchors (mollys) and substituted Ledger Lock long screws instead of the screws they had in the pack. The Ledger Lock screws are rated for a much greater shear strength (they are used for decks).

Jason Myrlie
www.jcarstenhomes.com


----------

